# Too much meds?



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

I wanted everyone's general opinion about the is since we are all looking for the aid of medication to ease our pain and anxiety. I have social anxiety, and I'm just a bit crazy and prone to depression ever since I was young. But of course I had a lot of changes in my life this year, so my anxiety and stress kicked up a thousand nots. After 7 months of trying natural treatment like bio and neuro feedback and a bit of therapy, I feel I need the aid of an anti-anxiety medication. I've taken paxil before but it stopped for me. Right now im taking 20 mg. of Amitriptiline or w/e. I was wondering what you all might think of taking this antidepressant which soley has been affecting my ibs not depression and to add an anxiety medication. The ibs is still unpredictable even will the amitrip. so I feel maybe the anxiety pill will help? But is it too much?? I dont want to rely on these pills so much that when one day i have to get off them, Ill go through the whole body withdrawal like with paxil. Thank you!


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

It really depends on what medication you would ad in as they all react differently to each other and your system. Have you ever thought of uping your dosage of the Amitryptaline (or however you spell that), talk to your doctor, they will best be able to give you advice on what to do.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Talk to your doctor because some meds interact. Amitriptylene might be one that is supposed to also do anxiety. What about Cymbalta?


----------



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

KAD said:


> Talk to your doctor because some meds interact. Amitriptylene might be one that is supposed to also do anxiety. What about Cymbalta?


 My doctor wanted to put me on Prozac! I was a bit scared so I asked for something out of the SSRI family or w/e it's called. She gave me effexor. one of the side effects is weight loss. uhhhhh, i look emaciated. then i read about the med and it says its a SSRI. she went to harvard so she better know what shes doing.


----------

